# George Downame: The promises of the covenant of grace are only for believers



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 24, 2020)

For the better understanding whereof, we are to consider the merits of Christ, and the benefits which we have thereby, according to his own intention expressed in the covenant of grace (the condition whereof is faith,) and are not to extend them to those, to whom they were not intended, Christ is the Saviour of the world, yet all are not saved, nor to be saved: for many still remain in the state of damnation. he is the redeemer of mankind, yet all are not actually redeemed; for many still remain in the servitude of sin & satan. For they _that commit sin, are the servants of sin._ Whereas _if the son had made them free, they should have been free indeed._ Joh. 8.34.36. God was in Christ reconciling the world unto himself; and yet very many, as they continue in their rebellion against God; so the wrath of God abideth upon them. Joh. 3.36.

Neither ought this to seem strange, seeing the covenant of grace promiseth and assureth, neither salvation, nor remission of sins, nor other benefits of Christ to all, but only to those that believe. _So God loved the world that he gave his only begotten son, that whosoever believeth in him_ should not perish but have life everlasting. John 3.16. Mark. 16.16. _he that believeth_ and is baptized shall be _saved, but he that_ believeth not shall be condemned.

For the source, see George Downame: The promises of the covenant of grace are only for believers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

